# Curing wood



## joe black (Feb 28, 2015)

What is a rule of thumb for the time to properly cure wood?  Does the type or size matter?  I will be putting it on an expanded metal shelf with good clearance on the front and both ends.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## themule69 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes it makes a big difference as to the size and type. I figure 6 months for small stuff. Large stuff may take years. I would go ahead and split it and cut to size. What kind of wood is it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 1, 2015)

Drying time depends on your location as regards to heat, humidity and air movement.
Chunks dry faster than splits.
I find that in Maine it takes 3 years drying for northern red oak splits to be usable as cooking wood. Red maple splits about 9-10 months, black cherry and apple splits 1 year, YMMV.

/ message Chunks will dry in 6-8 weeks depending on size and wood species.

Are you drying splits or chunks?


----------



## joe black (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback.  I am mostly using oak as it is readily available and whatever fruit wood I can find.  I cut it to 10-12" and then split to about 3".  I can usually buy oak that is 6-12 months.  The fruit wood that I have found is usually green, so I will use bought chunks until some of it has had a chance to cure.


----------



## upin smoke (Mar 1, 2015)

For some reason I allways thought to get the most "flavor" out of wood you would want it fresh, not cured.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 1, 2015)

upin smoke said:


> For some reason I allways thought to get the most "flavor" out of wood you would want it fresh, not cured.


Fruit wood chunks, such as apple and peach, can be used fresh from the tree but splits used in a stick burner must be dry enough to burn cleanly in the fire box. Chunks of oak also must be dry, oak holds so much water that it will steam and spit water rather than smoke if not dry enough.


----------



## upin smoke (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info. 
Looking forward to some better weather and fire'n up the smoker again.


----------

